# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] TP-LINK PowerLine Pass Through Kit TL-PA4010PKIT

## gRooV

Σφραγισμένο στο κουτί του με την ζελατίνα.

Τιμή: 20€ (+3€ αν πρόκεται για αποστολή)

----------


## moutoulos



----------

